# Great Saints, But Great Sinners



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a link to a post on my blog based on an extract from John Owen's book on Indwelling Sin (in volume 6 of his works):

Great Saints, But Great Sinners « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Stephen (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks, Daniel. I am anxious to check it out. Owen is perhaps one of my favorite Puritans.


----------

